# Tissot F1



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was going to put this in the Formula One thread but I reckon it deserves a place on its own









Here are some screen shots from a DVD showing what took place at the Monaco Grand Prix in 1979 and how Colin Chapman, one of the great automative engineers of the time and the brainchild behind Lotus, is completely bemused by his new Tissot F1 watch


----------

